# Bottle feeding a Dairy kid



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

Details: 
this is more like a question. My lamancha/nubian 1 quarter boer doeling Dottie, got hungry yesterday afternoon i had fed her at 8 am that morning a large coke bottle full until she was full and that afternoon her tummy was empty again, this is kind of worrying me but i know she has more dairy in her than she does meat goat so i was wondering how many times a day do you have to feed a dairy kid? she was fed that night too and she drank a whole half of the coke bottle after drinking 3/4 of a coke bottle. I dont know if something is wrong or if Dairy kids sometimes get really skinny in the afternoon in order to drink more at night i dont know if i should feed her again this after noon or if i should just wait... what should i do? 

Main Q's: 

what should i do?

Why is she getting thin and hungry in the afternoon?

Is something notibly wrong?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Well everyone does it differently but I feed all my bottle kids... Boer or Nubian 12oz 3 times a day. My 2 months old would probably finish a 2 liter bottle if I let them but my 3 week old Nubians are happy with this feeding schedule. I would suggest going to 3 times a day if you can manage it.


----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

Bit of Everything said:


> Well everyone does it differently but I feed all my bottle kids... Boer or Nubian 12oz 3 times a day. My 2 months old would probably finish a 2 liter bottle if I let them but my 3 week old Nubians are happy with this feeding schedule. I would suggest going to 3 times a day if you can manage it.


i might have to see if i can lol shes really skinny and it really bothers me. so ill see if i can do three 12 oz's a day lol. so its just the dairy breed in her right?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

You might just feel like she looks skinny because you aren't used to dairy goats. I'm not used to Boers and other meat breeds so would probably have a hard time reminding myself that those husky kids aren't fat. Lol. In the photo she looks fine weight-wise. I always feel the bones on their spine right in front of their hips. You should feel them but be able to feel some fat moving back and forth over the top.


----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

firelight27 said:


> You might just feel like she looks skinny because you aren't used to dairy goats. I'm not used to Boers and other meat breeds so would probably have a hard time reminding myself that those husky kids aren't fat. Lol. In the photo she looks fine weight-wise. I always feel the bones on their spine right in front of their hips. You should feel them but be able to feel some fat moving back and forth over the top.


 ohhh okay  well i only fed her half a bottle since she only ate half this morning but ill try that tomorrow to see if i can feel some fat moving back and forth  thanks


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I feed my Nubians and Alpines 4 12 oz bottles per day until they are about 2 weeks old them drop them back to 3 times a day, but up the amount to 20 oz each time. I feed them 3 times a day until they are about 3 months old then drop back to 2 times and then 1 time before they are weaned. I use the 20 oz Dr. Pepper bottles. My kids do very well feeding them this way and are usually 50-60 lbs by weaning.

How old is your kid?


----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

ptgoats45 said:


> I feed my Nubians and Alpines 4 12 oz bottles per day until they are about 2 weeks old them drop them back to 3 times a day, but up the amount to 20 oz each time. I feed them 3 times a day until they are about 3 months old then drop back to 2 times and then 1 time before they are weaned. I use the 20 oz Dr. Pepper bottles. My kids do very well feeding them this way and are usually 50-60 lbs by weaning.
> 
> How old is your kid?


my kid is about a month and 15 days old . shes feeding great just she gets hungry in the after noon and the person we bought her from told us to feed her only 2 times a day on a 32 oz coke bottle..... i read that they arent supposed to have more than 40 oz of milk a day because its dangerous but.... im really confused now :/


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That's the cutest dang kid I've ever seen


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Is she eating grain and hay? She should be at that age.

32oz per feeding IMO is WAY too much in one feeding. 20oz, I would feed that if they were about 2 months old, on twice a day feedings.

Can you do 15-16oz 3 times a day? What milk is she on?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

32 oz is a lot per feeding. If you can feed 3 x a day I would give her three 20 oz bottles so she is getting 60 oz per day, that would be 4 oz less than she was getting but as they age it is better to let them be a little hungry so they start eating hay and grain.


----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Is she eating grain and hay? She should be at that age.
> 
> 32oz per feeding IMO is WAY too much in one feeding. 20oz, I would feed that if they were about 2 months old, on twice a day feedings.
> 
> Can you do 15-16oz 3 times a day? What milk is she on?


im gonna try this grain and hay thing because i think she could use it lol she isnt really doing it that much but we are only feeding her twice a day now i think ill throw in some hay becuase shes been chewing grass a bit.


----------



## HybridMustang (Jul 29, 2011)

Epona142 said:


> That's the cutest dang kid I've ever seen


aww thanks ^_^ im glad shes a part of my life and being able to share here on here is a pleasure


----------

